# How do I check oil level on the 252cc Engine



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi fellas
Just brought home a new 826 OXE. 
Regarding checking the oil level, the dip stick on this engine is the 3/4 twist until seated type with metal read stick, not the longer barrel threaded type. 
Do I seat the dip stick and read or let it just sit on top then read ? 
As a reference since its brand new if i twist it in then untwist and read I get a perfect full reading on the hash marks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know, but I'm sure the info is in the owners manual.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Most machines read the oil with the stick fully inserted, others do not.

Agreed familiarize yourself with the owner's manual before running and operating your new blower.

And congratulations on your new Toro, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Myself, I usually screw it on normal to check ...

Either way, you will surely be in the "safe" range.


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks fellas,
Well my Toro dealer and friend says to seat it then check. 
The online manual however says let it sit on top of the threads. 
Which is confusing. Both types have threads, just one has more of them then this one I have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

My quick start guide shows a diagram of twisting, (seating) the dipstick and then untwisting and pulling out to check


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Strange. Heres what mine is showing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Check It After Seating It On The Top.


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

She’s a beauty no ? Lol
$1050 OTD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

My diagram


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Zavie said:


> My diagram
> View attachment 182941


Very confusing. Is that for the 252cc engine ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

DockingPilot said:


> Very confusing. Is that for the 252cc engine ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the 252cc.


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Well
“Undertaker” says check it from NOT twisting the stick in. 
My manual says the same. 
But your manual say to twist it in then check
And my dealer says the same. 
Oh boy. Unfortunately Im anal when it comes to oil so this will bug the sh** out of me until I get to the bottom of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

When you twist it in it now reads full. What level does it read if you don't twist it in, is it below the "low" mark on the dipstick?

On my Ariens AX engine, manual says to twist it in.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Another plot twist… My 252 (824 QXE) is vague, but appears to say not to twist it…


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

There was a time when mankind had the writing of hieroglyphics mastered... evidently that day has come and gone.


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Twisted in it reads dead on full. 
Sitting on top it reads halfway up. 
So both work, but like I said, Im that anal. 
So, does anyone know if these engines are shipped from the factory with oil in them or does the dealer put the oil in on assembly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

I was told they ship with oil


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

The only way to know for sure is to check before you fire it up for the first time.... much better safe than sorry.


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Lol
Oh I checked it. 
My point was if its factory filled I have my answer. 
If dealer filled, maybe not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yetiman (Jan 12, 2021)

It ships with a bottle of oil that the dealer or whoever assembles it hopefully puts in.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Ya... like I said you never know. Monday morning/Friday afternoon... anything could happen.

I trust my own eyes, not so much some hourly flunky's. One you buy it you own it... a good start makes a good machine.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

I would do what the manual states for your machine.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

The Q said:


> I would do what the manual states for your machine.


Yes... but the manual is unclear in this case, as previously demonstrated. Hence the thread.

Please read in before posting vague opinions. 

The Management.

Regards,


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Not to mention two different instructions from manuals for the same exact machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok. Well I think I have the answer here. Downloaded the My Toro app and registered my machine. It gave me access to my manual and more. 
Heres a link to a short video Toro shows on the app regarding this. 









November 15, 2021







youtube.com





Also this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Yes... but the manual is unclear in this case, as previously demonstrated. Hence the thread.
> 
> Please read in before posting vague opinions.
> 
> ...


No it`s not unclear and my opinion is not vague. He posted a screenshot of his manual that came with his machine that clearly shows to check the oil without screwing it in all the way so I would do what the manual says that came with his machine.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

The Q said:


> No it`s not unclear and my opinion is not vague. He posted a screenshot of his manual that came with his machine that clearly shows to check the oil without screwing it in all the way so I would do what the manual says that came with his machine.


Clearly, after also checking the online manual, he was unsure... choosing to ask and verify what he didn't fully comprehend rather than risk damage to his engine.

I fully approve of his course of action, erring on the side of caution... and wish more people would look before they leap.*

*Notice how I'm saying two things at once here. 

Regards,


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

29 posts already and we're still discussing whether or not to screwing the dipstick. 

I hope y'all having fun.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I think OP has the idea now, thank you all who provided information.

Because I don't want to start handing out vacations... thread closed.

🍻


----------

